# EXE-Dateien in Outlook als Anhang versenden



## Maximus (22. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Immer wenn ich Emails mit *.EXE oder *.BAT Dateien erhalte kann ich diese Dateien nicht öffen, da Outlook es verweigert solche Dateien anzuzeigen bzw. zu öffnen. 
Wie kann ich diese Blockade aufheben?
Die genaue Outlook-Meldung ist folgende:


Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß Maximus
	
	
	



```
Outlook hat den Zugriff auf die folgende potenziell unsichere Anlage blockiert:
```


----------



## Erpel (22. Juli 2003)

Schonmal die ganzen Einstellungen durchgesehn???
Halt mal nach dem Stichwort "Sicherheit" ausschau.
Ansonsten hilft zippen oder raren.


----------



## MisterP (24. Juli 2003)

schau mal hier , da ist alles was du brauchst
 gruss 
MisterP


----------



## spezialagent (24. Juli 2003)

.. und mach somit den Weg für ausführbare Dateine einschliesslich Scripte die meist mit Mails als Viren verschickt werden frei.

Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich Dir davon abraten solche Dateien freizuschalten. Man weiss nie welche Zusatzfunktionen solche Dateien mitsich bringen. Lass dir die Sachen lieber zippen und prüf sie gegebenenfalls noch mal auf Viren vor dem ausführen.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir diesen Link zum Thema Outlook noch ans Herz legen.

Doc Outlook.de


----------

